# teufelshörner mit photoshop?



## NotThatJenny (19. September 2003)

Hallöschen,

mein Problem ist folgendes: ich versuche mit Photoshop kleine Teufelshörner auf ein Foto zu sezten. Die Form hinzukriegen (annähernd nen Dreieck, so wie ichs bislang hab) ist auch nicht das große Problem. Nur sieht es leider nicht sehr plastisch aus :\ eher platt und eckig, wobei es eher rund wirken sollte (runde Hörner, und nicht viereckige.....)
Kann mir da jemand ein paar Tipps geben wie ich das hinkriegen kann? Beim selber erstellen von solchen Dingen habe ich noch einige Schwierigkeiten....vielleicht hat auch jemand ein Beispielbild  darüber wär ich auch sehr dankbar.

Schönen Gruß,

Jenny


----------



## Michael Och (19. September 2003)

Etwa so? http://users.domaindlx.com/KingAx003/teufel.jpg 

Wenn du sowas suchst, dann guck mal bei http://www.banghead.de nach, super Flash-Animiertes Tutorial.


----------



## klask (20. September 2003)

wenn du zufällig weißt wie man tentakel in photoshop macht kannst du das verwenden. also einfach mal ein rechteck markieren, textur drüber, oben zusammenschieben, die form anpassen und dann noch bei bevel and emboss die richtigen lichteffekte damits richtig rund auschaut. dann einfach spiegeln und fertig.


----------



## subzero (20. September 2003)

Hallöchen,

Zauberwort: Verwischtool 

Jezz Aufpassen:

1. Formtool, Gefüllten Mond auswählen
2. Mond zurecht schneiden! das du da 2 Hörner draus kriegst.
3. Verlauf über die Hörner setzen das sie etwas 3 Dimensional wirken.
3.2 (Vielleicht) Noch etwas mit dem Grauschen Weichzeichner spielen.
4. Du nimmst das verwischen Werkzeug, und fummelst den unteren Rand der Hörner so nach unten das es wie auf geknetet ausieht...

Ist denke ich eine einfache und gute Lösung


----------



## NotThatJenny (21. September 2003)

@klask: also wie man tentakeln macht weiß ich net :\ aber ich hab mal ausprobiert was du danach geschrieben hast.  Nur kam ich bei "die form anpassen und dann noch bei bevel and emboss die richtigen lichteffekte " nicht mehr weiter. Was meinst du denn mit anpassen. Und wo find ich "bevel and emboss".... Danke schonmal 

@subzero: Was du mit Punkt 1 meinst weiß ich nich, aber den Rest  habich mal ausprobiert. 

Nur bin ich  mit meinem Resulatat nich so ganz zufrieden  aber ich hab mich damit abgefunden....Danke euch beiden


----------



## klask (22. September 2003)

also wenn du das hast gehst du auf free transform und schiebst das rechteck oben zusammen, dann kriegst du so eine art kegel.
Dannn kannst dus noch etwas deformieren entweder mit transform und jeglichen filtern wie swirl etc.

das bevel and emboss (weiß ned wies auf deutsch heisst) findest du bei den ebeneigenschaften wo du auch den schatten, leuchten etc machen kannst...


----------



## NotThatJenny (22. September 2003)

ok, hab jetz alles gefunden. danke

es bedarf allerdings noch etwas übung bei mir bis es so aussieht wie ichs gern hätte *fg


----------



## subzero (22. September 2003)

Hoi, also das Formtool, wo mit du auch Kreise und so erstellen kannst!

Poste doch dein Bild hier.


----------



## NotThatJenny (24. September 2003)

Och nö, erstma net )

Vielleicht wenn ich fertig bin un es mir gefällt


----------

